# Wax/Pomade for long hair?



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have bra length hair (as in it goes down to my bra hooks on my back) that is layered at the ends. I usually wear it straight, but am yearning for that piecey curled under look, ala Eva longoria/Paula Abdul's recent style on AI. I can get the ends to turn like theirs by using a curling iron to curl my layered ends inward, but I want them to be piecey too. But all the pomades I've tried are way to waxy or greasy, or they weigh my hair down way too much! I'd like to still be able to run my fingers through my hair easily, but with the piecey look still there. Or should I even use pomade? Should I use a light hold hairspray instead? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/5633...F2F2B5BBDC1543
http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/5716...66248DB4CB83FB

there are some links so you can kind of see what i'm talking about! oh and any advice for products to make my hair shiny, like a shine spray would be great! Thanks so much!


----------



## melissa (Mar 30, 2006)

Try OSIS by SCHWARZKOPF Sherbet spray.  I love this stuff!  You can spray it directly on your hair or spray it on your fingers and apply it to the ends to achieve that piecey/textured look.  It also works well with a flat or curling iron since it has a medium hold.  HTH!


----------



## user3 (Mar 30, 2006)

A light hold hairspray of course will help to hold once you get the hair molded.
Redken Rewind 06 pliable styling paste is my fave paste. I can even use it on my bangs and I don't have to worry about it looking or feeling oily.
I take just a tiny amount and rub it between my hands and apply.
I bought their smallest size of this and it has lasted me  7 months and I still have 1/2 left.
I think the travel size was like $4 or something like that.
It allows movable hold with out that greasy feeling.


BTW the links are not working....are they pics of Paula? I am trying to find a good pic of her recent hair style.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions!!! hopefully these links work *crosses fingers*
http://www.mtv.com/shared/media/news...blue-getty.jpg
http://www.hollywoodrag.com/images/u...oria_ny001.jpg
but more piecey
hth!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

I like Sebastian Molding Mud. I'm not sure if it's what you want, but it def gives me that piecy look. Just use it sparingly.

Also, Tigi Manipulator is supposed to be good but I've never used it.


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_thanks for the suggestions!!! hopefully these links work *crosses fingers*
http://www.mtv.com/shared/media/news...blue-getty.jpg
http://www.hollywoodrag.com/images/u...oria_ny001.jpg
but more piecey
hth!_

 
I love that pic of Eva! She's so hot!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 3, 2006)

try bedhead manipulator. its great, but sticky. if you want something not as sticky but with equal pieceness factor, haha, try frederick fekhai's (spelling) finishing gloss. you might not think a gloss would give you that eva longoria look, but it is chock full of moisturizers that help mold your hair. beware! use sparingly!


----------

